# Femmejolie llega a sus primeros 1000 posts!!



## irene.acler

*Enhorabuena, Femmejolie!! 

Te agradezco por toda la ayuda que me das en el forum Italiano-Español (pero también en muchos otros, incluso el forum Italiano-Inglés!!).

Tus aportaciones siempre son muy interesantes, y llenas de palabras y expresiones (coloquiales ) que me vienen de perillas!!





*


----------



## Cecilio

¡Enhorabuena, Femmejolie!

¡Forera excelente donde las haya!

No sé cuántas lenguas hablas pero lo que me deja apabullado es tu dominio del italiano.

Es un placer compartir estos foros con personas como tú.

¡Saludos desde Valencia!


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena, Femmejolie!


----------



## valy822

Grazie mille femmejolie per il tuo aiuto, per le tue utilissime spiegazioni e per la tua pazienza....CONGRATULAZIONI!!!!!
Adesso ci provo eh:
Muchas gracias femmejolie por tu ayuda, por tus muy útil  explicaciones y por tu pacienca...FELICITACIONES!!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pretty Woman, cela fait une paye qu'on ne te voit pas chez les hispano-français!

Felicitaciones y ahora, ¡a por mil más!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

_Complimenti!_


----------



## saia

Simplemente me uno a los demás foreros para felicitarte por tus 1000 posts!!!


----------



## chics

¡ Felicidades, guapetona !​


----------



## danalto

*mil besos de roma!*​daniela


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Jolie por tus mil aportes, un abrazo venezolano, espero seguir compartiendo mucho más...
Nos vemos
Rosa


----------



## Saoul

Congratulazioni, femmejolie. Leggere i tuoi post è sempre molto interessante e stimolante. Resto in attesa di leggere i prossimi mille. 

CONGRATULAZIONI, ancora.
Saoul


----------



## sabrinita85

Grande Femme!

Continua così maja!

Felicitaciones!


----------



## Dudu678

Mejor tarde que nunca... o dovrei dire meglio tardi che mai? 

Complimenti!


----------

